# Puppy bath time = war time



## jcloh86 (Nov 28, 2012)

Anyone have good tips/tricks that they can share to make puppy bath time enjoyable. I have a 7 month old puppy and getting her to bath... =.= Lets just say I have scars to tell the whole world whenever she has a bath.

Basically, she is not fond of water. She scratch like nobody business and will whimper and shake nonstop. I'm not too sure what i did wrong. 

Please share your stories, experience =)
Much appreciated

Jc


----------



## Pippa's Mom (Nov 17, 2012)

I have no idea! Perhaps get the occasion all hyped up with happiness and rainbows. Make it the most positive experience you can, treat her for calmness and settling down. Have a helper hold her for you so you aren't struggling to hold her, bath her, calm her, etc. We had this issue with a lab we had when I was a kid, she hated water, eventually she kind of grew out of it and came to love baths and water but I know what it's like. I'm lucky, my little girl can be washed in the sink, and just sits there looking offended when I bathe her.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Food find some sort of treat she will take to distract her from the horrible things that are happening to her nice stinky fur. 

Sassy learned to jump in and out of the tub before it was ever time for a bath. she knew that place was bad news but she learned she wasn't going to dissolve into a puddle automatically. I lured her in and out with a cue word and she got a tiny treat each time she went in and when she jumped out. Perhaps you could practice the routine that is going to happen before the bath actually happens.

When it was bath time I kept a collar and leash on her for control. Naked wet dogs have far too much power! Lots of cookies, when water goes on the butt, after the ears get wet, whatever especially horrible things are going on. A helper makes this much easier. Learn when she is going to shake so you can cue it and give a cookie when she shakes! Oh, and get out of the way.....


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Smear peanut butter on the wall next to the tub. The dog is too busy licking it off to notice the bath that's happening.


----------



## jcloh86 (Nov 28, 2012)

Pippa's Mom said:


> I have no idea! Perhaps get the occasion all hyped up with happiness and rainbows. Make it the most positive experience you can, treat her for calmness and settling down. Have a helper hold her for you so you aren't struggling to hold her, bath her, calm her, etc. We had this issue with a lab we had when I was a kid, she hated water, eventually she kind of grew out of it and came to love baths and water but I know what it's like. I'm lucky, my little girl can be washed in the sink, and just sits there looking offended when I bathe her.


Lol.. i know that look. I get the evil eye when i prepare the water for her bath. At the moment, my bf is helping to hold her. But I'm hoping (sooner =D) that she will come to like water. I don't dare to bathe her on the sink as she can pretty much jump down from any high surface. * I kinda feel that she's a mixed westie-poodle-rabbit. Lol.. * I'll try giving her treats. Thanks for your input. Glad I'm not alone.


----------



## jcloh86 (Nov 28, 2012)

Kathyy said:


> Food find some sort of treat she will take to distract her from the horrible things that are happening to her nice stinky fur.
> 
> Sassy learned to jump in and out of the tub before it was ever time for a bath. she knew that place was bad news but she learned she wasn't going to dissolve into a puddle automatically. I lured her in and out with a cue word and she got a tiny treat each time she went in and when she jumped out. Perhaps you could practice the routine that is going to happen before the bath actually happens.
> 
> When it was bath time I kept a collar and leash on her for control. Naked wet dogs have far too much power! Lots of cookies, when water goes on the butt, after the ears get wet, whatever especially horrible things are going on. A helper makes this much easier. Learn when she is going to shake so you can cue it and give a cookie when she shakes! Oh, and get out of the way.....


Gonna try with the treats and getting her use to the routine. Hopefully it will work. Lol.. I'm thankful she doesn't shake during the bath time but I do agree naked wet dogs are like superman. God knows where the power comes from! Thanks Kathyy


----------



## jcloh86 (Nov 28, 2012)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Smear peanut butter on the wall next to the tub. The dog is too busy licking it off to notice the bath that's happening.


Stupid question to ask but any type of peanut butter? Is there one specifically for dogs or human brand peanut butter works?


----------



## wishiwas (Mar 3, 2008)

Are you putting her in a tub full of water? You don't want to do that. It's scarier, and harder to get them truly clean. If you don't have a removable showerhead, then get one or one of the attachments made for bathing dogs. If you have an attachment one, you can start out on low pressure and give her a chance to get used to it.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

jcloh86 said:


> Stupid question to ask but any type of peanut butter? Is there one specifically for dogs or human brand peanut butter works?


LOL. Normal peanut butter. My dog and I share the same bottle, though other folks might think that's gross. I'd go with smooth rather than crunchy - otherwise you'll see bits of peanut about 24hrs later.


----------



## jcloh86 (Nov 28, 2012)

wishiwas said:


> Are you putting her in a tub full of water? You don't want to do that. It's scarier, and harder to get them truly clean. If you don't have a removable showerhead, then get one or one of the attachments made for bathing dogs. If you have an attachment one, you can start out on low pressure and give her a chance to get used to it.


Nope. I tried that once. I bought those small tub for bathing baby from IKEA. Filled it about 2 inch with warm water. Didn't like it. Then I tried to you the shower head, even worst. Currently, I'm using the tub to fill the water and then using a cup to bath her. I'm moving soon so planning to get those water heater with silent showerhead (if that makes any sense) as I believe not only she is scared of water but also the sound the water makes. I'll check out and see if there is anything like that at petshops.


----------



## jcloh86 (Nov 28, 2012)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> LOL. Normal peanut butter. My dog and I share the same bottle, though other folks might think that's gross. I'd go with smooth rather than crunchy - otherwise you'll see bits of peanut about 24hrs later.


Lol.. I do share plain water (cold with ice) and also yogurt with my girl. And I don't really see what is wrong with it. Lol.. thanks for the tips. Will try it out this weekend.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Lol! I always hold the towel I am about to use on my dog(s) straight out and up in front of my face .... just as soon as I know they are going to shake!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Treats! Lots and lots of treats! Both during and afterwards. Would probably help to do it after the pup is good and tired from a long walk/play session/etc.

We also share food with our dog - I always use a spoon so its not like Snowball is licking the yogurt right out of the container. Plus, I probably have enough dog slobber on my hands just walking around the house that it wouldn't do any good to have separate containers anyway.


----------



## jcloh86 (Nov 28, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Lol! I always hold the towel I am about to use on my dog(s) straight out and up in front of my face .... just as soon as I know they are going to shake!


I'm kinda lucky as she is still young (small build) and less fur.. So not that bad.


----------



## jcloh86 (Nov 28, 2012)

gingerkid said:


> Treats! Lots and lots of treats! Both during and afterwards. Would probably help to do it after the pup is good and tired from a long walk/play session/etc.
> 
> We also share food with our dog - I always use a spoon so its not like Snowball is licking the yogurt right out of the container. Plus, I probably have enough dog slobber on my hands just walking around the house that it wouldn't do any good to have separate containers anyway.


Lol.. gonna try the tips on treats this weekend. Hopefully can update everyone soon.


----------



## jcloh86 (Nov 28, 2012)

gingerkid said:


> Treats! Lots and lots of treats! Both during and afterwards. Would probably help to do it after the pup is good and tired from a long walk/play session/etc.
> 
> We also share food with our dog - I always use a spoon so its not like Snowball is licking the yogurt right out of the container. Plus, I probably have enough dog slobber on my hands just walking around the house that it wouldn't do any good to have separate containers anyway.


I've tried giving treats before/while bathing.. however, Lexy doesn't even want to eat the treats.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

jcloh86 said:


> I've tried giving treats before/while bathing.. however, Lexy doesn't even want to eat the treats.


Firstly, it might not make a difference instantaneously. The idea is for the puppy to associate bath time with fun things like very high-value treats that she only gets on very special occasions. Its possible that either i) the treats weren't of a high-enough value, or ii) Lexy isn't all that food-driven. If its the first, find something she'll go crazy for, like bits of hot dog or cheese (or other, fresh meats work well). If its ii) you have to find what motivates her - a favourite chew toy, etc.

Again, the idea is to make the baths easier over the long term.


----------



## mzink (Dec 9, 2012)

Try bathing her after she is worn out from lots of exercise. It won't cure her fear but she'll have less energy to get herself all worked up about it. I use this technique with brushing my dogs teeth. If I do it before he's been exercised he pulls his head away, fidgets, licks licks licks, shakes his head. If brush them after I've thrown the ball with him outside a few times, he's content to just lay sprawled on the ground without a fuss while I brush his teeth real quick.

Also maybe try leashing her to something and have some sort of grip/pad on the bottom of the tub (if you are bathing her in the tub). Part of the problem with dogs getting scared in the tub is that it is slippery, so when they start to try to shift about or flail they start slipping which doubles their panic. If she is leashed she won't be able to start moving around so much and if there is a grip under her feet it will probably help as well. You could try head halti or harness that way if she pulls against it, it won't hurt her throat at all.

If she's afraid of water you could try helping her get over her fear by teaching her to enjoy swimming sometime if you have access to a pool or something. My dog was fearful of water when he was young so I put a harness and leash on him and guided him around the pool. The harness is so you can keep them above water in case they start flailing around in fear, that way they won't go under and they have time to get their bearings and start a steady paddle. Using a harness and leash to support him helped him build his confidence swimming and now he loves water.

Also one thing that has helped with my dog is that when he's had playtime outside, he's ready to come in and take a nice drink of water. So I lead him to the tub and he hops right in because he knows he can get plenty of water as soon as I turn the faucet on.

And of course as everyone has suggested treats are a great way to reward and make it a happy experience.


----------



## jcloh86 (Nov 28, 2012)

gingerkid said:


> Firstly, it might not make a difference instantaneously. The idea is for the puppy to associate bath time with fun things like very high-value treats that she only gets on very special occasions. Its possible that either i) the treats weren't of a high-enough value, or ii) Lexy isn't all that food-driven. If its the first, find something she'll go crazy for, like bits of hot dog or cheese (or other, fresh meats work well). If its ii) you have to find what motivates her - a favourite chew toy, etc.
> 
> Again, the idea is to make the baths easier over the long term.


Can dogs really eat hot dog (for human or dogs?) I understand that this is going to take some time. I figured out one of the reason why she might be stress in bathroom is she is nvr allowed into the bathroom (other than bath time). At least that is what I suspect. I'm not going to give up. Thanks for your advice =D


----------



## jcloh86 (Nov 28, 2012)

mzink said:


> Try bathing her after she is worn out from lots of exercise. It won't cure her fear but she'll have less energy to get herself all worked up about it. I use this technique with brushing my dogs teeth. If I do it before he's been exercised he pulls his head away, fidgets, licks licks licks, shakes his head. If brush them after I've thrown the ball with him outside a few times, he's content to just lay sprawled on the ground without a fuss while I brush his teeth real quick.
> 
> Also maybe try leashing her to something and have some sort of grip/pad on the bottom of the tub (if you are bathing her in the tub). Part of the problem with dogs getting scared in the tub is that it is slippery, so when they start to try to shift about or flail they start slipping which doubles their panic. If she is leashed she won't be able to start moving around so much and if there is a grip under her feet it will probably help as well. You could try head halti or harness that way if she pulls against it, it won't hurt her throat at all.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your comment. I'll give it a try. We don't have access to pool (no dog friendly park or pool =.=) but I've tried taking her to the beach. Hehe.. let's just say we spend 99.9% of the time on the sand. But I plan to go there again soon.. even if she doesn't like water, she'll like running around.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

A lot of dogs get anxious in the bathroom while they're anticipating a bath and are so afraid they won't take treats or toys that motivate them; they "shut down" so to speak. 

Try putting her in the empty tub and calling her out of the tub/bathroom and treating a few times. Then put her in and see if she'll be calm/alert enough to take a treat from you and start rewarding her for being in the tub and then call her out, no water for a long while. 

You can also work with a clicker and lure her near the tub and c/t every time she gets a little closer to it.


----------



## jcloh86 (Nov 28, 2012)

DJEtzel said:


> A lot of dogs get anxious in the bathroom while they're anticipating a bath and are so afraid they won't take treats or toys that motivate them; they "shut down" so to speak.
> 
> Try putting her in the empty tub and calling her out of the tub/bathroom and treating a few times. Then put her in and see if she'll be calm/alert enough to take a treat from you and start rewarding her for being in the tub and then call her out, no water for a long while.
> 
> You can also work with a clicker and lure her near the tub and c/t every time she gets a little closer to it.


I'll give it a try. thanks..


----------



## lreiden (Dec 6, 2012)

I started bathing my dog as soon as I got her at 9 weeks because I wanted her to accept it, especially since I live in an apartment and it has to be done in the tub. She LOVES getting baths, not the actual bath, she just kind of tolerate's that part...its AFTER the bath, the drying off part, that she loves. I always made a big deal about it and praised her a lot when she was little to make it a pleasant experience and that went a long way. We play this game with the towel where I hold it like a spanish matador and she leaps at me and I catch her, I swear, anyone watching this would probably think I'm off my rocker lol. Anyways, I've found if I make things fun for my dog that she is more willing to behave but that probably depends on the dog's personality.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

jcloh86 said:


> Can dogs really eat hot dog (for human or dogs?) I understand that this is going to take some time. I figured out one of the reason why she might be stress in bathroom is she is nvr allowed into the bathroom (other than bath time). At least that is what I suspect. I'm not going to give up. Thanks for your advice =D


Indeed, most dogs LOVE hot dog. It doesn't take much either; I usually cut them into quarters lengthwise so I have four long, skinny strips, and then into 1/4 inch pieces.

I totally understand that it can be frustrating. There's also nothing worse than having a problem and not being sure how to fix it, but that's where this board comes in. There's usually at least one or two (and often more) members that have had the same problem and are able to give detailed suggestions on how to fix it or work through it.

Just curious, why is she not allowed in the bathroom? She might be stressed about going into the bathroom because the only thing she associates with it is bath time which she doesn't like. You could try mock-crate training her to the bathroom. As in, let her go in, when she goes in she gets a jackpot of treats (but only when you allow her, I guess). She'll start to associate the bathroom with good things, rather than just with bath time. Hope it starts to get easier for you!


----------



## twittle (Nov 10, 2012)

Praise often works wonders. And yes treats. And you should also have everything ready to go and not make her wait for you. Have the towels out, with the shampoo, and the water ran.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Lots of good advice here. Another one that worked well for me is to not make a big deal out of it. 

My boy hates baths and while he'd take greats for me he still was noticeably unhappy. At about 18 months I stopped wasting treats during bath time since they weren't making it more enjoyable for him anyways. Now I just treat it like it's no big thing. I take him into the bathroom, help him get into the tub if I need to, tie him up (because he is huge and I couldn't hold him in and bathe him), bathe him, towel him dry, and then give him a single really good treat. 

I've found that, for him, this method has made bath time much less of a big deal.


----------



## jcloh86 (Nov 28, 2012)

lreiden said:


> I started bathing my dog as soon as I got her at 9 weeks because I wanted her to accept it, especially since I live in an apartment and it has to be done in the tub. She LOVES getting baths, not the actual bath, she just kind of tolerate's that part...its AFTER the bath, the drying off part, that she loves. I always made a big deal about it and praised her a lot when she was little to make it a pleasant experience and that went a long way. We play this game with the towel where I hold it like a spanish matador and she leaps at me and I catch her, I swear, anyone watching this would probably think I'm off my rocker lol. Anyways, I've found if I make things fun for my dog that she is more willing to behave but that probably depends on the dog's personality.


Lol.. that sounds like it's so much fun. Her normal routine is her after bathing; shaking in the kitchen. Then in to the room. She will leap onto the blanket/towel for her to dry off and will sit in front of the stand fan until she is dry. I'll try to spice things up a bit..


----------



## jcloh86 (Nov 28, 2012)

gingerkid said:


> Indeed, most dogs LOVE hot dog. It doesn't take much either; I usually cut them into quarters lengthwise so I have four long, skinny strips, and then into 1/4 inch pieces.
> 
> I totally understand that it can be frustrating. There's also nothing worse than having a problem and not being sure how to fix it, but that's where this board comes in. There's usually at least one or two (and often more) members that have had the same problem and are able to give detailed suggestions on how to fix it or work through it.
> 
> Just curious, why is she not allowed in the bathroom? She might be stressed about going into the bathroom because the only thing she associates with it is bath time which she doesn't like. You could try mock-crate training her to the bathroom. As in, let her go in, when she goes in she gets a jackpot of treats (but only when you allow her, I guess). She'll start to associate the bathroom with good things, rather than just with bath time. Hope it starts to get easier for you!


Hohoho... I'm gonna go shopping for hotdog. Sorry... stressful day at work. =D
Erm.. few reasons why she is not allowed in the bathroom (though she loves running to the bathroom). Mainly because the door to the bathroom is made of steel and it's rusty with paint coming off it. Caught her few times running into the bathroom to play with it. (as I don't own the place I'm unable to do any renovation) Plus the piping for the air con recycled water is at the bathroom.


----------



## jcloh86 (Nov 28, 2012)

twittle said:


> Praise often works wonders. And yes treats. And you should also have everything ready to go and not make her wait for you. Have the towels out, with the shampoo, and the water ran.


Yup.. hopefully things gets easier.


----------



## jcloh86 (Nov 28, 2012)

PatchworkRobot said:


> Lots of good advice here. Another one that worked well for me is to not make a big deal out of it.
> 
> My boy hates baths and while he'd take greats for me he still was noticeably unhappy. At about 18 months I stopped wasting treats during bath time since they weren't making it more enjoyable for him anyways. Now I just treat it like it's no big thing. I take him into the bathroom, help him get into the tub if I need to, tie him up (because he is huge and I couldn't hold him in and bathe him), bathe him, towel him dry, and then give him a single really good treat.
> 
> I've found that, for him, this method has made bath time much less of a big deal.


Yes.. i totally agree. It's nice to be with online family that are willing to share their experience and tips. Thanks for your tip. Fingers crossed


----------



## Miss_S (Dec 23, 2012)

Haha, no kidding.. it's always war time. Some dogs can never get used to it.


----------



## Jathomasjk (Nov 29, 2012)

What kind of puppy is she? Are you sure she needs a full bath? My vet said my dog does not need a bath unless she stinks or is dirty. She is one year old and has only had 1 bath. However, I do regularly bucket bathe her - put about 4 gallons warm water in a bucket with a capful or less of puppy shampoo. I use a washcloth and rub her down all over. Her fur has some dirt on it which is why the wet washcloth works and the water is dirty- but her skin is NOT dirty or smelly.


----------



## jcloh86 (Nov 28, 2012)

Miss_S said:


> Haha, no kidding.. it's always war time. Some dogs can never get used to it.


It's kinda an individual thing. Lexy's brother loves to bath. He will sit still yet Lexy will struggle non-stop and whine. So totally agree with your statement.


----------



## jcloh86 (Nov 28, 2012)

Jathomasjk said:


> What kind of puppy is she? Are you sure she needs a full bath? My vet said my dog does not need a bath unless she stinks or is dirty. She is one year old and has only had 1 bath. However, I do regularly bucket bathe her - put about 4 gallons warm water in a bucket with a capful or less of puppy shampoo. I use a washcloth and rub her down all over. Her fur has some dirt on it which is why the wet washcloth works and the water is dirty- but her skin is NOT dirty or smelly.


She is 8 month old westiepoo (mixed westie-poodle). Vet says for a bath once a week or twice a month. The reason why is because it's humid here.


----------



## jcloh86 (Nov 28, 2012)

Jathomasjk said:


> What kind of puppy is she? Are you sure she needs a full bath? My vet said my dog does not need a bath unless she stinks or is dirty. She is one year old and has only had 1 bath. However, I do regularly bucket bathe her - put about 4 gallons warm water in a bucket with a capful or less of puppy shampoo. I use a washcloth and rub her down all over. Her fur has some dirt on it which is why the wet washcloth works and the water is dirty- but her skin is NOT dirty or smelly.


She is 8 month old westiepoo (mixed westie-poodle). Vet says for a bath once a week or twice a month. The reason why is because it's humid here.


----------



## ShelterPups (Jan 3, 2013)

I have never owned a dog which didn't like a bath. The #1 reason is I make it an enjoyable experience for the dog and myself. No treats needed just lots of baby talk and gentleness and a nice towel drying. I run the bath water before I place the dog in the tub. I make sure shampoo/ condition and towels are close by. I use a pitcher to pour soapy water over dogs being careful not to get water in the ears.Test water temperature put and add shampoo to the water before I put the dog in the tub. 

The day I adopt my dogs I bathe them. Maybe I've just been lucky but never an issue.


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

Do you have a really good rubber bath mat? It's surprising how much it helps if they have secure footing. Another tip is to put off getting the head and ears wet as long as possible. That's the part they really dislike. 

I have one of those dog bathing attachments with a hose and simple nozzle. The spray is quieter than a regular show head and since it has a smaller spray pattern, easier to control. Has enough force to get through the coat but not real strong. There is a control at the nozzle to turn it on and off. Makes things so much easier that I think it would be worth your while to get her used to it. Mine is something like this http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11928614&cagpspn=pla


----------



## MollieLoo95 (Feb 24, 2013)

I would do one of two things.
The object is to preoccupy her, not make her 'like' a bath. The first way is to feed her small treats, or parts of treats, throughout the bath. If she is occupied in eating or waiting for another treat, she might not be so aggressive/fearful of a bath.
The other way is to fill a toy (one meant for stuffing) with peanut butter (you can use a commercially available stuffer but peanut butter is cheaper). While she is preoccupied in trying to get the treat out, bathe her as fast as you can!
I hope this helps!
MollieLoo95


----------



## jcloh86 (Nov 28, 2012)

I've learned a lot from all of you and I've more or less added each of your session into bath times. Seeing I'm bathing her once a week, I'll rotate your suggestion. At the moment, what I find helpful is me just ignoring and acting like it's just a normal day =D and her sitting on my lap when bathing. 

Thank you so much for all your suggestions


----------



## Genghis Khan's Paw (Mar 9, 2013)

My puppy (12 weeks) hates water in all forms. He will even bark at his water bowl if I fill it up too high. I think he is a bit mental with that. He hates the tub and just crys the whole time I am bathing him. I make sure the water temp is nice and he has a towl in the bottom for traction. He is getting better though. Now he just sits there looking sad and scared like he is being punished or something. My girlfriend sat in the dry tub with him for a while and that seemed to help a little. He doesn't pay much attention when he is outside and sometimes walks through the dump he just left on the lawn so I have to give him a quick 'paws only' bath every few days or so. 

I think tomorrow I might put on a pair of shorts (to protect my gear) and take a bath with him so he feels less scared about it. Unfortunately he is so stressed by the tub he usually will ignore treats that are offered.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Genghis Khan's Paw said:


> My puppy (12 weeks) hates water in all forms. He will even bark at his water bowl if I fill it up too high. I think he is a bit mental with that. He hates the tub and just crys the whole time I am bathing him. I make sure the water temp is nice and he has a towl in the bottom for traction. He is getting better though. Now he just sits there looking sad and scared like he is being punished or something. My girlfriend sat in the dry tub with him for a while and that seemed to help a little. He doesn't pay much attention when he is outside and sometimes walks through the dump he just left on the lawn so I have to give him a quick 'paws only' bath every few days or so.
> 
> I think tomorrow I might put on a pair of shorts (to protect my gear) and take a bath with him so he feels less scared about it. Unfortunately he is so stressed by the tub he usually will ignore treats that are offered.


 Make bath time play time! Fill the tub with just a little bit of water so there is still a dry end. Keep the faucet off. Put puppy on the dry end. Encourage him to explore the water on his own by gently patting the water, putting toys in the tub, and so on. Don't splash him. You can get your hands wet and then pet him, but don't force him into the water or splash him. Give him tons of treats too.


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

Bathtime in our house is CRAZY TREAT BONANZA TIME. I'll start the tub filling and go in the kitchen and get out small portions of every treat we have (don't forget the Goldfish crackers!) Kenda knows what this means and she runs to the tub and waits for the OK to get in.










After the bath we ritually slay the Towel Monster and go in the kitchen where I give her each treat, one at a time. It helps that she likes water and she's highly food-motivated (man, THAT'S putting it gently) but she's highly cooperative.

Maeby, the new dog, is also food-motivated but does not like water. She's only had one bath since I found her and I don't think she's figured out the YUCKY BATH -> YUMMY TREATS connection yet.


----------



## Ginger and Tofu (Apr 10, 2013)

I am not sure if you still need help or not but my trick is one word, 'Settle'. 

I have a 6 month old cattle dog who is wild and crazy 24-7 BUT when I tell her to settle she knows that it is time to be still. She will either sit or lay down and look me in the eyes to release her. You can try to work on that outside of the bath THEN use it for everything. I know I use it all the time. Someone at the door? 'Ok settle and wait please' easy greet then. And the bath, 'Up-up and settle please' easy bath ^^

Also I tend to play with her after with the towel to dry off. We go outside and play 'toro' and she loves it.


----------



## martini.lab (Apr 11, 2013)

I don't have issue with my dog, when taking a bath. She's steady and well behave. We never get to a point that I have to put effort to make her stay. Because the first time I took her a bath, I tried to be gentle on her so she won't have fear on water.


----------

